# Atlas Dial Replacement



## Jeff May (Oct 23, 2013)

I remember reading or watching somewhere a how to, on adding larger cross slide and compound dials on the Atlas lathe.
Can anyone help me locate these again?
I've looked on several sites and You Tube. I know I'm missing them, I just can't seem to locate them again. DUH... 
Thanks in advance,
Jeff
Hagerstown, MD


----------



## schor (Oct 23, 2013)

How about you make some and take videos? I'd love to have bigger dials on my atlas, what equipment does it take to make them? Can I do it all on a lathe?


----------



## caveBob (Oct 23, 2013)

Maybe you saw this from Tallgrass Tools?:

http://www.tallgrasstools.com/AtlasDials.html


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 23, 2013)

I made my own dials and referred to them in a topic dealing with making a new top slide for my former Atlas.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/708-Replacement-Compound-slide-for-Atlas-10

Pierre


BTW the bad word filter is turning the posts into Swiss cheese.


----------



## pipehack (Oct 24, 2013)

caveBob said:


> Maybe you saw this from Tallgrass Tools?:
> 
> http://www.tallgrasstools.com/AtlasDials.html



 Looks to me that they only make them for the larger Atlas/Cman lathes. I wouldn't mind having those for my 6" lathe.


----------

